# Shawn Lane



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

Shawn shredding in '76 with an amazing drummer.

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=4028467210125694370&q=shawn+lane&pl=true


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

Shawn Lane was shredding quite young (he was at GIT at the same time as a buddy of mine in the early 80's) but this video has him playing a Vigier (which evolved into his Vigier signature model) which puts the performance into the late nineties.

Great stuff, 

Andy


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

yeah he would have been 15 or something if it was 76...tastfull shred none the less.


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

well at 15, Shawn Lane had the lead guitar spot in Black Oak Arkansas. 

Just to put it in perspective, when Van Halen first hit big, David Lee Roth was dismissed by the critics as a Jim Dandy clone (BOA's lead singer)

....gonna listen to "Powers of Ten" today

Andy


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

*Ej*

Eric Johnson called Shawn Lane the best fast guitar player that he ever heard.
He shreds with a lot of soul and melody
One of my favourites for sure.............its too bad he left us prematurely.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Cool stuff.


----------

